# phpmyadmin lampp



## blacksea75 (3. Mrz 2019)

Vorab möchte mich bei euch bedanken.
Zu mein Problem-->
Also mein Betrieb-System ist Manjaro Deepin linux "wohl gemerkt läuft sehr Sauber und schnell".
habe (xmapp-linux64 -7.1.3.0 installiert). Installation sowie Konfiguration ohne Probleme.
über den Browser kann ich phpmyadmin sowohl local als auch über eigene IP abrufen als root mich anmelden.
und Datenbank anlegen soweit so gut.

mir war über Java nicht möglich eine Verbindung auf zubauen. Zuerst dachte ich Vielleicht hast du misst programmiert. Also habe ich viele mögliche verschiedene Versionen Programm Beispiele angewandt.
Gleiche Ergebnis. Kann kein Verbindung auf gebaut werden "Fehler ist : Verbindung wird abgelehnt".
mein nächste schritt war über putty tool anzuwenden. Und über Shell telnet Befehl. Bekam auch da die gleiche Fehler Meldung Verbindung wird abgelehnt. Daraufhin habe ich Firewall deaktiviert. Am Router Port freigegeben.
Trotzdem ist mir nicht möglich über TCP eine Verbindung herzustellen.

Für einen Lösung weg wehre ich sehr dank bar.

P.S Bitte keine Kommentare über mein Recht schreib oder über Ausdrucksform. bin mit 14 nach Deutschland gekommen. Also habe ich Kinderkarten und die Ersten Schuljahre hier in Deutschland verpasst. 
Mein Lieblings Fälscher wahren Mathe, Physik,Technik,Chemie,Biologie und Sport.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mrz 2019)

blacksea75 hat gesagt.:


> mir war über Java nicht möglich eine Verbindung auf zubauen


Zu welchem Dienst soll eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden?



blacksea75 hat gesagt.:


> mein nächste schritt war über putty tool anzuwenden. Und über Shell telnet Befehl. Bekam auch da die gleiche Fehler Meldung Verbindung wird abgelehnt.


Läuft auf Deiner Linux-Box überhaupt ein entsprechender Dienst (sshd, telnetd)?


----------



## blacksea75 (4. Mrz 2019)

Hallo mihe7

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. ja beide Dienste laufen. 
was mich auch wundert. das es trotzdem nicht läuft.
Das letzte mal habe ich 2009 mit MySQL gearbeitet. Kann mich nicht erinnern das ich solche Probleme hatte.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Mrz 2019)

Mal ein paar Fragen (bitte einzeln beantworten):

kannst Du Dich lokal Deiner Linux-Box per `ssh <user>@localhost` (<user> natürlich durch den Benutzernamen ersetzt) einloggen?
Falls ja, kommst Du mit Putty (SSH) auf Deine Linux-Box?
Falls nein, was liefert `iptables -L` auf Deiner Linux-Box?
Kannst Du von Deinem Windows-Rechner aus die Linux-Box anpingen?
Ziel ist es, eine JDBC-Verbindung zu mySQL aufzubauen?


----------



## Dukel (4. Mrz 2019)

Ist in deinem MySql Server eine Remote Vebindung erlaubt?
Wenn das Phpmyadmin auf dem selben Server läuft wie MySql, dann kann es sein, dass andere Clients nicht zugreifen können.


----------



## blacksea75 (4. Mrz 2019)

Hi,

werde die Woche beide Varianten aus probieren.

Danke!


----------

